# Probiotics: Weighing the evidence



## Jeffrey Roberts

Probiotics: Weighing the evidence​_Lyndsie Bourgon_Jeffrey Roberts, 49, of Toronto is convinced that taking probiotics has transformed his life. "Nothing was helping," says Roberts of his irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), before he hopped on the probiotic bandwagon three years ago. Since then, Roberts has used probiotics "every single day."The outcome has been dramatic. "Now I want to stand on top of a mountain and scream about how good they are."Roberts runs the IBS Self Help and Support Group Canadian online community (www.ibsgroup.org). Although he's only used probiotics for three years, he's suffered from IBS for more than two decades. He says flare-ups often cause problems in his work and personal life, and had previously led to him becoming overwhelmed with illness and depression.​For those who suffer from intestinal problems, probiotics have surfaced as a popular treatment for digestive disorders.View the full article >>© Copyright 2006-2010, Canadian Medical AssociationCanadian Health magazine is published by CMA Media, a division of Practice Solutions Ltd.


----------

